# Article for Business Owners



## Tiller (Jan 15, 2014)

http://cfe.unc.edu/pdfs/what_is_strategy.pdf

If you operate your own photography business, you need to read this. It is the most influential paper ever written about business strategy. It's long, but worth it.


----------

